# Code to enable HK / Optical



## adzmofo (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm currently attempting to install a mobridge DA3 in my 2014 135i. I had the standard Pro Nav system without Harman Kardon and have it connected to the MOST optical circuit (feed taken from behind the head unit.

I'm now needing to code the system so it outputs via the optical feed instead of the analogue outputs. Can someone advise me how to go about doing this please? I have a very helpful friend with E-sys and we've already tried to change the VO to 676 but this hasn't worked.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

If you have NBT, FDL Code it with following:
AUDIO_SYSTEM: hifi_system_harmankardon = 06
AMPLIFIER_VARIANT: most = 02
EXTERNER_MOST: aktiv = 01


----------



## adzmofo (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks very much. I will give that a try later on today


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

I want to understand this, because most upgraders use a gladen / mosconi set. But these use if i understand correctly high input(speaker cables that go to the speakers) and turn this to a signal which then can be amplified. 

So if is there a optical out on the nbt? When coded correctly, can u use any amplifier?

How do i get to the optical out of the nbt?

Did it work for you?


----------



## adzmofo (Jan 9, 2016)

mini said:


> I want to understand this, because most upgraders use a gladen / mosconi set. But these use if i understand correctly high input(speaker cables that go to the speakers) and turn this to a signal which then can be amplified.
> 
> So if is there a optical out on the nbt? When coded correctly, can u use any amplifier?
> 
> ...


So i took the optical out from behind the headunit. There's a spare cable to tap into there. I've had to run a long optical cable to the boot, which plugs into the mobridge DA3, which has an optical in. The DA3 then has RCA outs which are fed into my amplifier.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you want any more information.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Did you need something to change the most signal to normal optical signal?
I have installed a mosconi D2 set with gladen. But this is done with high input. I too have optical input. Wondering if the most signal can be used directly or has to be turned to normal optical which the D2 can read.

Which socket is the optical out on NBT?


----------



## adzmofo (Jan 9, 2016)

mini said:


> Did you need something to change the most signal to normal optical signal?
> I have installed a mosconi D2 set with gladen. But this is done with high input. I too have optical input. Wondering if the most signal can be used directly or has to be turned to normal optical which the D2 can read.
> 
> Which socket is the optical out on NBT?


No, the mObridge DA3 reads the standard MOST feed with no conversion needed before hand. I know that Audison make a unit that converts the MOST input and outputs it as standard optical out, if that helps?


----------



## adzmofo (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.audison.eu/bitdmi


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanx! Will look into that


----------

